# Need alittle help with the top end of the door jamb windlace



## Team Valhalla (Feb 22, 2011)

Just about finished with the interior of my '71 Lemans Sport. Not quite sure how the end of the door jamb windlace is supposed to be finished off.

Is it possible to get someone to post a few pics of how it's supposed to look?

Thanks in advance for any help.

SP


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

one of the best places for pics is ebay- any one selling a nice GTO will take a ton of pics- 
Pontiac : GTO | eBay abot 2/3 the way down there is a pic of the windlace on the doorjab, looks like it just tucks under the rear panel


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

With the repop ones yes- if it the original with the metal embedded in the end then it stands out there and holds it's own. Both my 69 GTO convert and 69 FB coupe have the stiff metal backed ones. Just Dashes supposedly will restore these to factory new also.


----------



## Team Valhalla (Feb 22, 2011)

Crustysack.... thanks for the lead! Nice pics.

Unclesams.... these do have the metal pieces internally. Doing it the way you say - do you just have the exposed end at the top and not tucked in? Where the internal foam piece end can be seen?

SP


----------

